# Conversational Philosophy



## midcan5

'Michael Sandel and AC Grayling in conversation'

The interesting thing about philosophy is you can enjoy one philosopher and even enjoy a philosopher who has an alternate point of view. As an example John Rawls is a personal favorite, but he has lots of critics with many of whom I (partly) agree. 'Prospect' and 'American Prospect' are both excellent. AC Graying is a prolific writer on topics of life and philosophy, both he and Sandel are worth a read. Enjoy the conversation.

Michael Sandel and AC Grayling in conversation

Also. I made my selection what's yours? Discuss, but why.

What's the best philosophy? | More Intelligent Life

'Aristotle, mashed up'
'Plato's idea of flourishing'
'Hume's scepticism'
'Particularism'
'Doubt'
'Self-knowledge'


An old post related in an odd way: http://www.usmessageboard.com/politics/50727-who-should-rule-test.html


"Philosophers should consider the fact that the greatest happiness principle can easily be made an excuse for a benevolent dictatorship. We should replace it by a more modest and more realistic principle  the principle that the fight against avoidable misery should be a recognized aim of public policy, while the increase of happiness should be left, in the main, to private initiative." Karl Popper


----------



## midcan5

One of my favorite subjects in college was anthropology, talking with people who actually traveled to remote places to see what made humans humans was always interesting. While these conversations differ a bit from philosophy they touch on the issues of who we are and why we are.  

"The Yanomamö are very valuable now as a commodity. They are the largest most interesting and romanticized tribe in the entire Amazon basin, maybe in the world. They live in an area that is threatened by ecological destruction, so there are people who are interested in saving the rain forest, and people who are interested in saving the natives. And these groups collaborate with each other. Everybody wants the Yanomamö in their portfolio."

NAPOLEON CHAGNON: BLOOD IS THEIR ARGUMENT | Edge.org

"What I've discovered is that life was very much filled with terror of your neighbors, constantly in a positionsort of like Hobbes argumentfoul weather is not a shower or two but a tendency thereto for months on end. So you always have your eye open to the frontier and try to make sure that the guys out there are on the other side of the moat."

"Big villages lord over small villages. So if you're seeking an ally who will protect you from the buggers up the hill who are bigger than you, you're at a disadvantage because in order to get allies, you've got to give women to them. Its an economics game where the smaller village has to pay up front for the privileges of the alliance, and the bigger village tends to default on many of its agreements. So big villages tend to exploit small villages. It's always a good idea to live in a big village; however, it's like living in a powder keg."


----------



## Unkotare

So, what exactly is this thread about again?


----------



## Wry Catcher

midcan5 said:


> 'Michael Sandel and AC Grayling in conversation'
> 
> The interesting thing about philosophy is you can enjoy one philosopher and even enjoy a philosopher who has an alternate point of view. As an example John Rawls is a personal favorite, but he has lots of critics with many of whom I (partly) agree. 'Prospect' and 'American Prospect' are both excellent. AC Graying is a prolific writer on topics of life and philosophy, both he and Sandel are worth a read. Enjoy the conversation.
> 
> Michael Sandel and AC Grayling in conversation
> 
> Also. I made my selection what's yours? Discuss, but why.
> 
> What's the best philosophy? | More Intelligent Life
> 
> 'Aristotle, mashed up'
> 'Plato's idea of flourishing'
> 'Hume's scepticism'
> 'Particularism'
> 'Doubt'
> 'Self-knowledge'
> 
> 
> An old post related in an odd way: http://www.usmessageboard.com/politics/50727-who-should-rule-test.html
> 
> 
> "Philosophers should consider the fact that the greatest happiness principle can easily be made an excuse for a benevolent dictatorship. We should replace it by a more modest and more realistic principle  the principle that the fight against avoidable misery should be a recognized aim of public policy, while the increase of happiness should be left, in the main, to private initiative." Karl Popper



My 'vote' is for Secular Humanism which incorporates parts of several of the choices.  A brief description for those who have little understanding of this viewpoint is presented in the Amsterdam Declaration 2002, link below:

Amsterdam Declaration 2002 | International Humanist and Ethical Union


----------



## midcan5

Unkotare said:


> So, what exactly is this thread about again?



The smart aleck would say, if you have to ask.....

For the interested, some books on philosophy from Five Books.

Books: Philosophy | Five Books

Five Books

The Browser - Writing worth reading


----------



## midcan5

We often hear that in order to find work one must study what used to be called a trade. Trade is fancier now as it includes college and advanced studies. But suppose the trade is filled or too many prepared for the same trade? The work I have done in life was not even a thought in the mind of a sci fi writer so preparing would have been a bit difficult. So here's some solid advice that may help and will certainly help you in life. Study philosophy. 

https://sites.google.com/site/whystudyphilosophy/


----------



## Unkotare

midcan5 said:


> We often hear that in order to find work one must study what used to be called a trade. Trade is fancier now as it includes college and advanced studies. But suppose the trade is filled or too many prepared for the same trade? The work I have done in life was not even a thought in the mind of a sci fi writer so preparing would have been a bit difficult. So here's some solid advice that may help and will certainly help you in life. Study philosophy.
> 
> https://sites.google.com/site/whystudyphilosophy/



Shouldn't this be a new thread?


----------



## midcan5

Unkotare said:


> Shouldn't this be a new thread?



Personally I feel like there are too many threads now. The Politics page changes so often it is impossible to keep up. 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x1mI2OljCus]Bertrand Russell on the Value of Philosophy - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Jim ryan

midcan5 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shouldn't this be a new thread?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Personally I feel like there are too many threads now. The Politics page changes so often it is impossible to keep up.
> 
> [ame=[MEDIA=youtube]x1mI2OljCus[/MEDIA] Russell on the Value of Philosophy - YouTube[/ame]
Click to expand...


How do you see philosophy in American society?


----------



## Unkotare

midcan5 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shouldn't this be a new thread?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Personally I feel like there are too many threads now. The Politics page changes so often it is impossible to keep up.
Click to expand...



Try to concentrate.


----------



## Unkotare

Jim ryan said:


> How do you see philosophy in American society?




Do you even know what that means?


----------



## Moonglow

I prefer the philosophy of John Cleese...


----------



## Jim ryan

Moonglow said:


> I prefer the philosophy of John Cleese...



I prefer my own. Tell us, how does psychology influence the teaching system in schools, from kindergarten all the way through college? Surely it is important for children to understand how psychology, even very simple psychology,  can help them or hurt them, right?

You are here speaking on the psychology forum, so show us that one of you has the ability to speak to this subject.


----------



## Moonglow

Jim ryan said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> I prefer the philosophy of John Cleese...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I prefer my own. Tell us, how does psychology influence the teaching system in schools, from kindergarten all the way through college? Surely it is important for children to understand how psychology, even very simple psychology,  can help them or hurt them?
Click to expand...

They read DSM  books out loud in class...


----------



## Jim ryan

Moonglow said:


> Jim ryan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> I prefer the philosophy of John Cleese...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I prefer my own. Tell us, how does psychology influence the teaching system in schools, from kindergarten all the way through college? Surely it is important for children to understand how psychology, even very simple psychology,  can help them or hurt them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They read DSM  books out loud in class...
Click to expand...


So you cannot speak to psychology today. Why didn't you just say so.


----------



## Jim ryan

you have challenged me on quite a few threads and yet when I answer you and then challenge you back, you change the subject.


----------



## Moonglow

Jim ryan said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jim ryan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> I prefer the philosophy of John Cleese...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I prefer my own. Tell us, how does psychology influence the teaching system in schools, from kindergarten all the way through college? Surely it is important for children to understand how psychology, even very simple psychology,  can help them or hurt them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They read DSM  books out loud in class...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you cannot speak to psychology today. Why didn't you just say so.
Click to expand...

I don't get the magazine...anymore...I learned psychology when they were still teaching Freudian slips..


----------



## Moonglow

Jim ryan said:


> you have challenged me on quite a few threads and yet when I answer you and then challenge you back, you change the subject.


Like a greased pig in a poke...


----------



## Jim ryan

why do you challenge what you are incapable of  addressing?


----------



## Moonglow

Jim ryan said:


> why do you challenge what you are incapable of  addressing?


I don't waste my time with people that think kids are restricted in an education cause they have to keep their mouths shut and their ears open....


----------



## Jim ryan

Then why are you trying to talk to a subject that you don't have a clue about? Anybody can copy and paste. That's the problem with the whole system today.


----------



## Jim ryan

Moonglow said:


> Jim ryan said:
> 
> 
> 
> why do you challenge what you are incapable of  addressing?
> 
> 
> 
> I don't waste my time with people that think kids are restricted in an education cause they have to keep their mouths shut and their ears open....
Click to expand...


 that's because you don't understand what that creates. You are a product of that system. I have asked you already what have you ever offered society, that no one else has ever offered before and you have nothing. 

 Whoops, you do have that copy and paste thing going, whereby children should keep their mouth shut and their ears open. Wow that's some real schooling. I'll bet your journalism classes taught you real good, I mean, they taught you to copy and paste whatever they wanted so that you didn't have to use your own brain. And keep your mouth shut and your ears open.


----------



## Moonglow

Jim ryan said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jim ryan said:
> 
> 
> 
> why do you challenge what you are incapable of  addressing?
> 
> 
> 
> I don't waste my time with people that think kids are restricted in an education cause they have to keep their mouths shut and their ears open....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> that's because you don't understand what that creates. You are a product of that system. I have asked you already what have you ever offered society, that no one else has ever offered before and you have nothing.
> 
> Whoops, you do have that copy and paste thing going, whereby children should keep their mouth shut and their ears open. Wow that's some real schooling. I'll bet your journalism classes taught you real good, I mean, they taught you to copy and paste whatever they wanted so that you didn't have to use your own brain. And keep your mouth shut and your ears open.
Click to expand...

I'm just an average Joe...ahhh, what a bummer, for someone, just not me......I was more into photo journalism with a 35mm zoom lens Fuji..
All I got in school was a paddled ass for misbehavior in class.....


----------



## Unkotare

Jim ryan said:


> You are here speaking on the psychology forum...




Really? Check again.


----------



## midcan5

Jim ryan said:


> How do you see philosophy in American society?



How did this get into psychology I wonder. But both P and P are important as they challenge complacent thinking. That is where I see philosophy in America. An attempt to get outside of ideologies that create conformity and often evil. "The main hypothesis concerning group-think is this: the more amiability and espirt de corps among the members of an in-group of policymakers the greater the danger that independent critical thinking will be replaced by groupthink, which is likely to result in irrational and the dehumanizing actions directed at out-groups." Irving L. Janis 'Sanctions for Evil'

British but relevant I think. Philosophy sessions boost primary school results - BBC News

"‘Know thyself’ is a flimsy bargain-basement platitude, endlessly recycled but maddeningly empty. It skates the very existential question it pretends to address, the question that obsesses us: what is it to know oneself? The lesson of the identity detector is this: when we dig deep, beneath our memory traces and career ambitions and favourite authors and small talk, we find a constellation of moral capacities. This is what we should cultivate and burnish, if we want people to know who we really are."  Nina Strohminger Morality is the key to personal identity Nina Strohminger Aeon

"What makes me the same person throughout my life, and a different person from you? And what is the importance of these facts?

I believe that most of us have false beliefs about our own nature, and our identity over time, and that, when we see the truth, we ought to change some of our beliefs about what we have reason to do." How To Be Good - The New Yorker


"We first kill people with our minds, before we kill them with weapons. Whatever the conflict, the enemy is always the destroyer. We're on God's side; they're barbaric. We're good, they're evil. War gives us a feeling of moral clarity that we lack at other times." Sam Keen


----------



## Jim ryan

midcan5 said:


> Jim ryan said:
> 
> 
> 
> How do you see philosophy in American society?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How did this get into psychology I wonder. But both P and P are important as they challenge complacent thinking. That is where I see philosophy in America. An attempt to get outside of ideologies that create conformity and often evil. "The main hypothesis concerning group-think is this: the more amiability and espirt de corps among the members of an in-group of policymakers the greater the danger that independent critical thinking will be replaced by groupthink, which is likely to result in irrational and the dehumanizing actions directed at out-groups." Irving L. Janis 'Sanctions for Evil'
> 
> British but relevant I think. Philosophy sessions boost primary school results - BBC News
> 
> "‘Know thyself’ is a flimsy bargain-basement platitude, endlessly recycled but maddeningly empty. It skates the very existential question it pretends to address, the question that obsesses us: what is it to know oneself? The lesson of the identity detector is this: when we dig deep, beneath our memory traces and career ambitions and favourite authors and small talk, we find a constellation of moral capacities. This is what we should cultivate and burnish, if we want people to know who we really are."  Nina Strohminger Morality is the key to personal identity Nina Strohminger Aeon
> 
> "What makes me the same person throughout my life, and a different person from you? And what is the importance of these facts?
> 
> I believe that most of us have false beliefs about our own nature, and our identity over time, and that, when we see the truth, we ought to change some of our beliefs about what we have reason to do." How To Be Good - The New Yorker
> 
> 
> "We first kill people with our minds, before we kill them with weapons. Whatever the conflict, the enemy is always the destroyer. We're on God's side; they're barbaric. We're good, they're evil. War gives us a feeling of moral clarity that we lack at other times." Sam Keen
Click to expand...


 Are all Americans taught to be stupid? 
Schools refuse to teach children to think for themselves Page 13 US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum


----------



## Jim ryan

Correction
I should have said, are most all Americans  taught to be stupid?


----------



## Bonzi

*Question* - Do you believe that Philosophy is lost on the Christian?  (or, meaningless, fruitless etc.)?

*Definition of Philosophy*:    the study of the fundamental nature of knowledge, reality, and existence, especially when considered as an academic discipline.

Wouldn't the fundamental nature of, at least, reality and existence be purely "God" created, and thus, make discussion of Philosophy ridiculous for a Christian.  Or not?


----------



## Unkotare

Jim ryan said:


> midcan5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jim ryan said:
> 
> 
> 
> How do you see philosophy in American society?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How did this get into psychology I wonder. But both P and P are important as they challenge complacent thinking. That is where I see philosophy in America. An attempt to get outside of ideologies that create conformity and often evil. "The main hypothesis concerning group-think is this: the more amiability and espirt de corps among the members of an in-group of policymakers the greater the danger that independent critical thinking will be replaced by groupthink, which is likely to result in irrational and the dehumanizing actions directed at out-groups." Irving L. Janis 'Sanctions for Evil'
> 
> British but relevant I think. Philosophy sessions boost primary school results - BBC News
> 
> "‘Know thyself’ is a flimsy bargain-basement platitude, endlessly recycled but maddeningly empty. It skates the very existential question it pretends to address, the question that obsesses us: what is it to know oneself? The lesson of the identity detector is this: when we dig deep, beneath our memory traces and career ambitions and favourite authors and small talk, we find a constellation of moral capacities. This is what we should cultivate and burnish, if we want people to know who we really are."  Nina Strohminger Morality is the key to personal identity Nina Strohminger Aeon
> 
> "What makes me the same person throughout my life, and a different person from you? And what is the importance of these facts?
> 
> I believe that most of us have false beliefs about our own nature, and our identity over time, and that, when we see the truth, we ought to change some of our beliefs about what we have reason to do." How To Be Good - The New Yorker
> 
> 
> "We first kill people with our minds, before we kill them with weapons. Whatever the conflict, the enemy is always the destroyer. We're on God's side; they're barbaric. We're good, they're evil. War gives us a feeling of moral clarity that we lack at other times." Sam Keen
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are all Americans taught to be stupid?
Click to expand...




Where are you from?


----------



## Jim ryan

Bonzi said:


> *Question* - Do you believe that Philosophy is lost on the Christian?  (or, meaningless, fruitless etc.)?
> 
> *Definition of Philosophy*:    the study of the fundamental nature of knowledge, reality, and existence, especially when considered as an academic discipline.
> 
> Wouldn't the fundamental nature of, at least, reality and existence be purely "God" created, and thus, make discussion of Philosophy ridiculous for a Christian.  Or not?



 Because no one can prove there is or isn't a God, philosophy would be in the realm of all. By your words do we see your one-sided nature.


----------



## Unkotare

Unkotare said:


> Jim ryan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> midcan5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jim ryan said:
> 
> 
> 
> How do you see philosophy in American society?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How did this get into psychology I wonder. But both P and P are important as they challenge complacent thinking. That is where I see philosophy in America. An attempt to get outside of ideologies that create conformity and often evil. "The main hypothesis concerning group-think is this: the more amiability and espirt de corps among the members of an in-group of policymakers the greater the danger that independent critical thinking will be replaced by groupthink, which is likely to result in irrational and the dehumanizing actions directed at out-groups." Irving L. Janis 'Sanctions for Evil'
> 
> British but relevant I think. Philosophy sessions boost primary school results - BBC News
> 
> "‘Know thyself’ is a flimsy bargain-basement platitude, endlessly recycled but maddeningly empty. It skates the very existential question it pretends to address, the question that obsesses us: what is it to know oneself? The lesson of the identity detector is this: when we dig deep, beneath our memory traces and career ambitions and favourite authors and small talk, we find a constellation of moral capacities. This is what we should cultivate and burnish, if we want people to know who we really are."  Nina Strohminger Morality is the key to personal identity Nina Strohminger Aeon
> 
> "What makes me the same person throughout my life, and a different person from you? And what is the importance of these facts?
> 
> I believe that most of us have false beliefs about our own nature, and our identity over time, and that, when we see the truth, we ought to change some of our beliefs about what we have reason to do." How To Be Good - The New Yorker
> 
> 
> "We first kill people with our minds, before we kill them with weapons. Whatever the conflict, the enemy is always the destroyer. We're on God's side; they're barbaric. We're good, they're evil. War gives us a feeling of moral clarity that we lack at other times." Sam Keen
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are all Americans taught to be stupid?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where are you from?
Click to expand...




Well?


----------



## BlackSand

Jim ryan said:


> You are here speaking on the psychology forum, so show us that one of you has the ability to speak to this subject.



This is the Philosophy Forum ... I know they share a lot of the same letters, but they are not necessarily the same.

.


----------



## Unkotare

BlackSand said:


> Jim ryan said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are here speaking on the psychology forum, so show us that one of you has the ability to speak to this subject.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the Philosophy Forum ... I know they share a lot of the same letters, but they are not necessarily the same.
> 
> .
Click to expand...




Careful, you will confuse him.


----------



## Jim ryan

Gosh the spelling police are everywhere, because they have nothing else.  

 Let us know when one of you can argue philosophy or psychology. Until then keep using your childish nonsense and bye-bye


----------



## Jim ryan

Can one of you tell us, do schools use psychology in the classrooms, for the sake of children? If not, why not?


----------



## Unkotare

Jim ryan said:


> Gosh the spelling police are everywhere, because they have nothing else.
> 
> Let us know when one of you can argue philosophy or psychology....




You have not given the slightest indication that you know anything about either.


----------



## Unkotare

Jim ryan said:


> Can one of you tell us, do schools use psychology in the classrooms, for the sake of children? If not, why not?



When was the last time you set foot inside a classroom, dimwit?


----------



## Jim ryan

It's OK, I didn't expect any of you with a copy and paste education, to be able to understand and iterate, The psychology behind the teachers pet.

Thank you for showing the world, the stupidity of the teaching around the world.


----------



## Jim ryan

it's no secret, that the teaching system is severely deficient, unless you think you can defend the stupidity of this teaching system, whereby you are taught to copy and paste and follow the bouncing Redball. You run away, and hide behind the morons that don't care how stupid they make themselves look. I see you hiding.


----------



## Jim ryan

You think I am an anomaly, but I am teaching others what I know. Your children will be like you, unable and disable. Thank you for showing the world your stupidity.


----------



## Unkotare

Unkotare said:


> Jim ryan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can one of you tell us, do schools use psychology in the classrooms, for the sake of children? If not, why not?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When was the last time you set foot inside a classroom, dimwit?
Click to expand...



...no answer...


----------



## Unkotare

Jim ryan said:


> You think I am an anomaly...



We know you are an idiot.


----------



## Bonzi

Jim ryan said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Question* - Do you believe that Philosophy is lost on the Christian?  (or, meaningless, fruitless etc.)?
> 
> *Definition of Philosophy*:    the study of the fundamental nature of knowledge, reality, and existence, especially when considered as an academic discipline.
> 
> Wouldn't the fundamental nature of, at least, reality and existence be purely "God" created, and thus, make discussion of Philosophy ridiculous for a Christian.  Or not?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because no one can prove there is or isn't a God, philosophy would be in the realm of all. By your words do we see your one-sided nature.
Click to expand...

 
what do you mean one sided nature? explain please...


----------



## Bonzi

Jim ryan said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Question* - Do you believe that Philosophy is lost on the Christian?  (or, meaningless, fruitless etc.)?
> 
> *Definition of Philosophy*:    the study of the fundamental nature of knowledge, reality, and existence, especially when considered as an academic discipline.
> 
> Wouldn't the fundamental nature of, at least, reality and existence be purely "God" created, and thus, make discussion of Philosophy ridiculous for a Christian.  Or not?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because no one can prove there is or isn't a God, philosophy would be in the realm of all. By your words do we see your one-sided nature.
Click to expand...

 
Is philosophy about proof?  what is proof?


----------



## Unkotare

Bonzi said:


> Jim ryan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Question* - Do you believe that Philosophy is lost on the Christian?  (or, meaningless, fruitless etc.)?
> 
> *Definition of Philosophy*:    the study of the fundamental nature of knowledge, reality, and existence, especially when considered as an academic discipline.
> 
> Wouldn't the fundamental nature of, at least, reality and existence be purely "God" created, and thus, make discussion of Philosophy ridiculous for a Christian.  Or not?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because no one can prove there is or isn't a God, philosophy would be in the realm of all. By your words do we see your one-sided nature.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is philosophy about proof?  .../QUOTE]
> 
> 
> He clearly has no idea what philosophy is.
Click to expand...


----------



## Jim ryan

Bonzi said:


> Jim ryan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Question* - Do you believe that Philosophy is lost on the Christian?  (or, meaningless, fruitless etc.)?
> 
> *Definition of Philosophy*:    the study of the fundamental nature of knowledge, reality, and existence, especially when considered as an academic discipline.
> 
> Wouldn't the fundamental nature of, at least, reality and existence be purely "God" created, and thus, make discussion of Philosophy ridiculous for a Christian.  Or not?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because no one can prove there is or isn't a God, philosophy would be in the realm of all. By your words do we see your one-sided nature.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> what do you mean one sided nature? explain please...
Click to expand...


If you wanted to know, you would speak with respect. However since you know that you are at a severe disadvantage,


Bonzi said:


> Jim ryan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Question* - Do you believe that Philosophy is lost on the Christian?  (or, meaningless, fruitless etc.)?
> 
> *Definition of Philosophy*:    the study of the fundamental nature of knowledge, reality, and existence, especially when considered as an academic discipline.
> 
> Wouldn't the fundamental nature of, at least, reality and existence be purely "God" created, and thus, make discussion of Philosophy ridiculous for a Christian.  Or not?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because no one can prove there is or isn't a God, philosophy would be in the realm of all. By your words do we see your one-sided nature.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is philosophy about proof?  what is proof?
Click to expand...


The morons think that there is no proof, have a rude awakening. However they are too stupid to know that.

 Keep hiding behind these morons children, you have nothing more than copy and paste and you know it.


----------



## Moonglow

Jim ryan said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jim ryan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Question* - Do you believe that Philosophy is lost on the Christian?  (or, meaningless, fruitless etc.)?
> 
> *Definition of Philosophy*:    the study of the fundamental nature of knowledge, reality, and existence, especially when considered as an academic discipline.
> 
> Wouldn't the fundamental nature of, at least, reality and existence be purely "God" created, and thus, make discussion of Philosophy ridiculous for a Christian.  Or not?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because no one can prove there is or isn't a God, philosophy would be in the realm of all. By your words do we see your one-sided nature.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> what do you mean one sided nature? explain please...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you wanted to know, you would speak with respect. However since you know that you are at a severe disadvantage,
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jim ryan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Question* - Do you believe that Philosophy is lost on the Christian?  (or, meaningless, fruitless etc.)?
> 
> *Definition of Philosophy*:    the study of the fundamental nature of knowledge, reality, and existence, especially when considered as an academic discipline.
> 
> Wouldn't the fundamental nature of, at least, reality and existence be purely "God" created, and thus, make discussion of Philosophy ridiculous for a Christian.  Or not?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because no one can prove there is or isn't a God, philosophy would be in the realm of all. By your words do we see your one-sided nature.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is philosophy about proof?  what is proof?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The morons think that there is no proof, have a rude awakening. However they are too stupid to know that.
> 
> Keep hiding behind these morons children, you have nothing more than copy and paste and you know it.
Click to expand...

Don't you get tired of using the same old line?
Talk about mono-dimensional...


----------



## Jim ryan

Don't you wish that you had something of your own? You are nothing more than a copy and paste, follow the bouncing red ball, child.


----------



## Abishai100

*Stage Angels*

We can find inspiration for philosophy musings in art.

The performance genre of shadow plays involves the use of imaginative shadow puppets meant to convey a curiosity about perception and emotion silhouettes and behavior boundaries.

The Woody Allen film "Shadows and Fog" (1991) looks at the fun melee between imagination and skepticism found in everyday curiosities.

What is the difference between art criticism and philosophy?




Shadow Play


----------



## Unkotare

Unkotare said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jim ryan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can one of you tell us, do schools use psychology in the classrooms, for the sake of children? If not, why not?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When was the last time you set foot inside a classroom, dimwit?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> ...no answer...
Click to expand...




...still no answer...


----------



## Unkotare

Jim ryan said:


> Don't you wish that you had something of your own?...




Where are you from?


When was the last time you set foot in a classroom?


Have you ever actually studied philosophy?


----------



## Jim ryan

Abishai100 said:


> *Stage Angels*
> 
> We can find inspiration for philosophy musings in art.
> 
> The performance genre of shadow plays involves the use of imaginative shadow puppets meant to convey a curiosity about perception and emotion silhouettes and behavior boundaries.
> 
> The Woody Allen film "Shadows and Fog" (1991) looks at the fun melee between imagination and skepticism found in everyday curiosities.
> 
> What is the difference between art criticism and philosophy?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shadow Play
> 
> I was never taught to view the world in such a way, so I would not understand that. I am more of a purist. I don't care for sarcasm even though I understand some of it.
> 
> 
> View attachment 45635


----------



## Bonzi

Jim ryan said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jim ryan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Question* - Do you believe that Philosophy is lost on the Christian?  (or, meaningless, fruitless etc.)?
> 
> *Definition of Philosophy*:    the study of the fundamental nature of knowledge, reality, and existence, especially when considered as an academic discipline.
> 
> Wouldn't the fundamental nature of, at least, reality and existence be purely "God" created, and thus, make discussion of Philosophy ridiculous for a Christian.  Or not?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because no one can prove there is or isn't a God, philosophy would be in the realm of all. By your words do we see your one-sided nature.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> what do you mean one sided nature? explain please...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you wanted to know, you would speak with respect. However since you know that you are at a severe disadvantage,
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jim ryan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Question* - Do you believe that Philosophy is lost on the Christian?  (or, meaningless, fruitless etc.)?
> 
> *Definition of Philosophy*:    the study of the fundamental nature of knowledge, reality, and existence, especially when considered as an academic discipline.
> 
> Wouldn't the fundamental nature of, at least, reality and existence be purely "God" created, and thus, make discussion of Philosophy ridiculous for a Christian.  Or not?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because no one can prove there is or isn't a God, philosophy would be in the realm of all. By your words do we see your one-sided nature.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is philosophy about proof?  what is proof?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The morons think that there is no proof, have a rude awakening. However they are too stupid to know that.
> 
> Keep hiding behind these morons children, you have nothing more than copy and paste and you know it.
Click to expand...

 
Speak with respect?  I said please... <???> anyway....

Who are the morons and my questions are original thought... are you on drugs? (ok I admit, that was disrespectful.... )


----------



## Abishai100

*Firefly Fallacy*

There must be a special algorithm we can uncover to track the bioluminescence patterns in fireflies in suburbia New Jersey in the summer months.

Why would we want to perform such an investigation?

Well, it would 'illuminate' something interesting about the frequency and organizational behavior of fireflies engaged in navigation, courtship, and group motion as it pertains to the sensitivity of biochemical signals.

Philosophy really touches on all kinds of subjects --- photography, zoology, metaphysics, etc.




Bioluminescence


----------



## Bonzi

The only thing I know about fireflies is that if you smear them on your arm, the glow in the dark stuff will glow on your arm too!  We used to do this all the time growing up!


----------



## midcan5

On topic:

'Philosophy should be conversation, not dogma – face-to-face talk about our place in the cosmos and how we should live'

Without conversation, philosophy is dogma – Nigel Warburton – Aeon


----------



## Unkotare

Not so much


----------



## Bonzi

I used to love philosophical conversation. I might again if anyone wasn't too busy... (that includes myself)....


----------



## Moonglow

midcan5 said:


> On topic:
> 
> 'Philosophy should be conversation, not dogma – face-to-face talk about our place in the cosmos and how we should live'
> 
> Without conversation, philosophy is dogma – Nigel Warburton – Aeon


Well, it is a rhetorical art form...Hoping to induce logic...


----------



## Moonglow

Bonzi said:


> I used to love philosophical conversation. I might again if anyone wasn't too busy... (that includes myself)....


First thing one must learn to be initiated into the ranks of philosophy is


----------



## Bonzi

Moonglow said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I used to love philosophical conversation. I might again if anyone wasn't too busy... (that includes myself)....
> 
> 
> 
> First thing one must learn to be initiated into the ranks of philosophy is
Click to expand...

 
5 minutes, too long for this ADHD gal... I'll assume it's an insult however


----------



## Damaged Eagle

"Little girls, like butterflies, need no excuse."
Robert A. Heinlein

*****CHUCKLE*****


----------

